# MP3s aus Russland, wie iTunes, bloss umsonst



## Tokko (15 Feb. 2008)

*MP3s aus Russland, wie iTunes, bloss umsonst*

Russland scheint die Sache mit der Musikpiraterie nicht so in den Griff zu kriegen, wie manche Copyright-Krieger gerne hätten. Allofmp3 ist eben mal ein wenig untot, und schon kommt mit Tagoo.ru eine Seite, die, nun, mp3-Files findet. Viele davon. Vom Look erinnernd an die alte Baidu-MP3-Suche ist der Umfang der Suchergebnisse erstaunlich.

In bestem Web2.0-Stil "beta" ist Tagoo - was sich daran zeigt, dass die Suchfunktion noch nicht allzu differenziert funktioniert, sondern recht unsortiert Treffer für alle eingegebenen Suchbegriffe ausspuckt. Die gefundenen Tracks sind in der Regel mit 128 oder 192 kBit encodiert und scheinen ordentlich getaggt. Auch nach Alben kann gesucht werden - auch da wird dann jedoch eine Liste von einzelnen Tracks ausgespuckt, diese häufig doppelt. In der Albensuche kann dann auch die minimal gewünschte Encodierung gewählt werden. 

So ganz bequem zu bedienen ist Tagoo damit (noch) nicht. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Allofmp3-Bekämpfer ist das Projekt jedoch schon jetzt. Denn schon der Close der Musik-Downloadsite fand nach einem mehr als langem Kampf statt - mit dem Ergebnis, dass Alternativen aufkamen, noch bevor das Politikum allofmp3 erledigt war. Mit Tagoo.ru könnte der nächste Stein auf dem felsigen Pfad zum russischen WTO-Beitritt gefallen sein - der zu laxe Umgang mit Piraterie ist eines der Haupthindernisse, welches Russland beseitigen soll, wenn es Teil der Welthandelsorganisation werden soll. Allofmp3 wurde in den Verhandlungen mehrfach explizit als Beispiel für eine Seite genannt, die in Russland keinen Bestand haben dürfe, sollen die Verhandlungen erfolgreich sein. 
Nun also Tagoo - und bereits die Beta läßt auf eine interessante Zukunft schließen. Eine der Hauptschwierigkeiten von allofmp3 war irgendwann die Abwicklung der Bezahlung: Kreditkartenunternehmen weigerten sich irgendwann, mit allofmp3 zu kooperieren. Zumindest das Problem wird Tagoo nicht haben: dort ist der Download gratis.


----------

